# A man dining alone



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

A  man was dining alone in a fancy restaurant and there was a gorgeous  redhead sitting at the next table..He had been checking her out since he  sat down, but lacked the nerve to talk with her.
********************
Suddenly  she sneezed, and her glass eye came flying out of its socket towards the  man. He reflexively reached out, grabbed it out of the air, and handed it  back.

'Oh my, I am so sorry,' the woman said, as she popped her eye  back in place. 'Let me buy your dinner to make it up to  you.'
**********************
They enjoyed a wonderful dinner  together, and afterwards they went to the theatre followed by drinks...  They talked, they laughed, she shared her deepest dreams and he shared  his. She listened to him with interest.
*************************  
After  paying for everything, she asked him if he would like to come to her place  for a nightcap and stay for breakfast. They had a wonderful, wonderful  time..
************************
The  next morning, she cooked a gourmet meal with all the trimmings. The guy  was amazed. Everything had been so incredible!  
*************************
'You  know,' he said, 'you are the perfect woman.. Are you this nice to every  guy you meet?'

'No,' she replies. . ..





Wait  for it ... ....  







It's  coming ..... ....




The  suspense is killing you, isn't it?







She  said ... ...:






'You  just happened to catch my eye.'


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2013)

Good grief Phil. Although I have to admit I did smile a little when I read it. However, I heard a little different version of this joke of which I will not tell on this forum. :goodmorning:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------

